# Help with speaker selection



## Maxamillion (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello,

I would like to build a home theater in a room I have above the garage. It is approx 12 x 14. I have approx 3000 to spend on speakers alone. I live in the country and its a 2 hour drive to the city to audition speakers. When I have done so I have heard little difference. 

Now you may find that hard to beleive however let me explain my "problem" I am a suffer of sevear chronic tinnitus. 24/7 I have what sounds like a very high pitched squeel (think smoke alarm) going off in my head (stereo). I have sat in 5.1 and 7.1 rooms in audio stores and have not heard "surround sound". Even in commerical theaters the only surround sound I can point a finger at and say "there it is" is during the THX orchestra type test.

I am also color blind..on a good day I see 2 colors vice 1 in a raidbow. I don't mean to sound pathetic. I just thought I would ask if there is a particular type of speaker and configuration i should look at. And perhaps the type of TV

Tks


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

HI Max welcome to the Shack.

I know it may be a too simple an answer but have you tried notching up the treble incrementally until you hear the sounds better. As for being color blind. Since you do see colors (1-2 in a raidbow) you probably jsut see color "differently" then others (dark green could be brown to you..etc) There is really no use in calibrating a TV to "your' color spectrum, its not going to make it any more enjoyable for you, However, it will probably look weird to others...


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. I would suggest you get the speakers that sound best to you. I would set them up in the proper 5.1 arrangement. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry about your hearing problem but this setup should be very nice. Vandersteen 1C's $1095, Vcc-1 center $549, VSM-1's for the rears $995 that leaves about $500 for a PSB or Paradigm sub. Years ago I had a Vandy surround setup w/2ce's a beautiful setup and you won't get listener fatigue. When being hit with technical questions at a forum Richard Vandersteen said "Sit back turn the lights down and if at the end of the night you like them. Buy them." Good luck in your search. If there's a Vandy dealer in your area check them out great bang for the buck.:sn:


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

If you want the highest performance per dollar, you should either (1) buy used [or] (2) have a high performance DIY set built for you; you can easily contract the cabinet work to local carpenter and have some one online put together the xover boards for you.

The same goes for the subwoofer(s).

However, if this is only for movies, I believe the above efforts are a waste of time. But if you intend to play music as well, the above is very worthwhile.

Chris


----------

